# Straight gas in new Husqvarna chainsaw! Wrecked? I check and am shocked!



## mountainman1888 (Jan 16, 2015)

During a long day of work, I mistakenly grabbed the wrong fuel can out of the toolbox. Then to my horror, I realized my mistake when I refueled again. Why isn't the saw ball-gamed? I don't get it. Its a Husky 562xp, only a few months old. Compression is great, power is normal, piston looks fine. Anybody ever done anything this stupid and had the saw not blow up???? Here is the video


----------



## spacemule (Jan 16, 2015)

Makes you wonder why people are so anal about type of oil they put in them.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad your saw is ok.


----------



## mountainman1888 (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if the crank or rod is messed up. But there again, it's running totally normal.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh yes. At one point a few years ago I wouldn't allow the ground guys to fuel saws... they burned up a few. I've got better ground guys now lol


----------



## mountainman1888 (Jan 16, 2015)

pro94lt said:


> Oh yes. At one point a few years ago I wouldn't allow the ground guys to fuel saws... they burned up a few. I've got better ground guys now lol


Was it multiple tanks of straight fuel, or just one.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh they locked up tight. .. pistons melted to the jug. I just realized what your saw is fine... all mine lasted maybe 1 minute in the cut. Running like a top fuel dragster right before they locked...


----------



## old-cat (Jan 16, 2015)

There must have been some oil in there. NO way you could have run a whole tank of straight gas through it. A couple of minutes is all it takes to toast them things!!!!!!


----------



## mountainman1888 (Jan 16, 2015)

old-cat said:


> There must have been some oil in there. NO way you could have run a whole tank of straight gas through it. A couple of minutes is all it takes to toast them things!!!!!!


I am CERTAIN it was the wrong can. Since it was mid-day, it wasn't a topping off... tank was empty for a refuel. I know it absolutely does not seem legitimate or possible... Could it be the autotune? I have no idea.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 16, 2015)

About 4 years ago I was cutting with my brother. I don't carry raw gas to the woods to prevent straight gas situations, but this time I had forgotten to take a can of raw gas out of the back of the truck. My brother grabbed one of the 346's with about 1/3 of a tank left (I was running Ultra at 50:1 at the time), topped off the tank, ran that tank out, refilled, and the saw finally started acting up with about 1/2 tank left. He brought it to me and we quickly realized he had grabbed the raw gas. The piston had some mild scoring, the cylinder cleaned up very easily and I ran it for several months bf I finally sold it.


----------



## groundup (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm sure a trained 2 stroke mechanic will chime in, but they sometimes run tank after tank of straight gas to burn a saw and demonstrate the result when testing and training. It depends on the saw and how it's being run.

That being said you are lucky to still have it in operation


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, if you had any fuel in the tank at all, you may have been running 200 to 1 or whatever but apparently it wasn't long enough to toast things. Also, sometimes there is residue in the crankcase that can mix in with the straight gas. It was getting oil from somewhere. Glad it didn't roach it.


----------



## Str8six (Jan 16, 2015)

The reason it didn't melt down is obvious, it's a HUSKY!


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 17, 2015)

Str8six said:


> The reason it didn't melt down is obvious, it's a HUSKY!




It's the sawdust coating the insides that saves Husqavarmits


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 17, 2015)

Maybe I missed it, but the pertinent question here is.... What kind of oil do you run?


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 17, 2015)

What fuel were you using? 

I used to run VP C12 in my CR250R partly because it was leaded. I'm not saying it would completely compensate for a lack of oil but leaded fuel has a lot more lubricity than pump gas!


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 17, 2015)

In my experience, on straight gas mistakes, the top end will be damaged long before the bottom end. If the piston is showing no signs of damage, I'd just put the correct gas in it and get back to work.


----------



## Ferguson system (Jan 17, 2015)

It could also be the autotune doing it's thing, combined with lead fuel, leftover 2 stroke fuel in the tank and oil residue in the engine. Autotune has most likely fattened up the fuel mixture and saved your saw. Autotune saws will even run on chain oil. Guess how i know..


----------



## mountainman1888 (Jan 17, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Maybe I missed it, but the pertinent question here is.... What kind of oil do you run?


Stihl synthetic, or Husqvarna Premix. Mostly Stihl synthetic though.


----------



## old-cat (Jan 17, 2015)

mountainman1888 said:


> Stihl synthetic, or Husqvarna Premix. Mostly Stihl synthetic though.


That stuff must be good! Extended warrantees even.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Ferguson system said:


> It could also be the autotune doing it's thing, combined with lead fuel, leftover 2 stroke fuel in the tank and oil residue in the engine. Autotune has most likely fattened up the fuel mixture and saved your saw. Autotune saws will even run on chain oil. Guess how i know..


So will non auto tune ask me how I know.


----------



## heyduke (Jan 17, 2015)

this is why i run mix in everything, including the chipper. you never know when someone on the crew has been smoking the weed with its roots in hell or is just dog tired at the end of the day. the chipper runs great on 50:1.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 17, 2015)

I like 32:1 synthetic ester in the chipper.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2015)

Couple years back Carl got a saw in that needed to be tuned.
In the end it locked up while tuning, tank had just gas, no oil.
Well the customer had NO clue about mixing oil and had been running the saw for a couple years on regular gas.


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 17, 2015)

heyduke said:


> this is why i run mix in everything, including the chipper. you never know when someone on the crew has been smoking the weed with its roots in hell or is just dog tired at the end of the day. the chipper runs great on 50:1.


I used to do the maintenance for a remote survey camp that included 6 boats (half mixed gas, half oil injected), 3 ATV's, and 20 chainsaws. The guys couldn't get their crap together and straight gassed two saws the first week. I just went out and pre-mixed all twenty 55 gallon drums of unleaded we had in camp. Everything ran just fine at 40:1 after that.


----------



## Stock (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't keep any straight petrol, and a landscaping company I associate with hasn't for 20yrs and never had an issue with a 4 stroke or 2 stroke engine except for engines dying from high operating hours.


----------



## Stihl99 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow very lucky and congrats you still have a operating saw.
I run the Stihl HP mix with 93 octane gas in my two-cycle gas cans, but I have my two cycle cans segregated by style, size, and brand with no other can for anything else remotely close to those cans so there could never be this mistake.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 18, 2015)

An old School Dirt bike mechanic once told me that if you have it tuned right it will run without oil in the fuel . Possible for how long?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 18, 2015)

old-cat said:


> That stuff must be good! Extended warrantees even.


Pretty darn impressive how well it protects an engine when it isn't even there - it must really be good!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

Could you tell us what kind of oil you were using? I want some.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 18, 2015)

mountainman1888 said:


> Stihl synthetic, or Husqvarna Premix. Mostly Stihl synthetic though.


----------



## banana boat (Jan 18, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Well the customer had NO clue about mixing oil and had been running the saw for a couple years on regular gas.



I drain the oil out of all my vehicles and they run for years and years I think the oil just gets in the way


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 18, 2015)

I was riding my CR at Coos Bay Oregon Dunes National Recreation Area about ten years and couldn't get it to stop detonation. Even with my biggest jet and the needle raised to its highes position it was still detonating. I dumped a gallon of raw fuel in with 3 gallons of mix and it fattened my air/fuel just enough to stop the pinging! Ran fine the rest of the weekend.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Couple years back Carl got a saw in that needed to be tuned.
> In the end it locked up while tuning, tank had just gas, no oil.
> Well the customer had NO clue about mixing oil and had been running the saw for a couple years on regular gas.



So you are telling us a saw ran for a "couple of years" on regular gas? Are you an idiot and do you think we are idiots (to believe something like that)?


----------



## Fubar (Jan 27, 2015)

last summer my son straight gassed my weed whacked while doing the yard , it started revving up like a chainsaw i came outside and told him to stop doing that , and not blow it up , he said it just started running good so he figured he would just go with it , i looked in the tank no oil what so ever, even after i showed him the jug marked "weed eater " .... oh it still runs it just rattles like a box of hammers , i tore it down and didn't see anything that looked that bad except the roller bearings..he probably ran a whole tank through it ....


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2015)

VF is to the point he can't distinguish the lies from the truth.....


----------



## angelo c (Jan 27, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I like 32:1 synthetic ester in the chipper.



Gas or diesel ?


----------



## nmurph (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> VF is to the point he can't distinguish the lies from the truth.....



Randy, are joining the club of those who give VF a hard time? I'll slide over, the bus is kinda full.


----------



## DSS (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> So you are telling us a saw ran for a "couple of years" on regular gas? Are you an idiot and do you think we are idiots (to believe something like that)?



I think both your questions are redundant bro.

He's definitely a piece of work.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2015)

nmurph said:


> Randy, are joining the club of those who give VF a hard time? I'll slide over, the bus is kinda full.



No, it's just when a bold faced lie is a lie then he needs calling out on it. Lying just to be talking ain't cool......


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Couple years back Carl got a saw in that needed to be tuned.
> In the end it locked up while tuning, tank had just gas, no oil.
> Well the customer had NO clue about mixing oil and had been *running the saw for a couple years on regular gas.[/*QUOTE.


There ain't no way dude, maybe the tank that burn't it up. but in no way on this earth it ran for two years on straight gas. not going to happen


----------



## Freehand (Jan 27, 2015)

It's as plausible as a clapped out $1000 2100……...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

Delete.........Delete..........Delete...........


----------



## chimyz (Jan 27, 2015)

Good thing you were wearing the hearing protection on your helmet in that video...you say "what's that?"...I SAID: GOOD THING YOU WERE WEARING YOUR HEARING PROTECTION ON YOUR HELMET IN THAT VIDEO. 

In all seriousness, it was only one tank of gas. There was most probably enough oil in there to not do major damage. It was caught in time, I guess. That, and, its a husky.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't believe you guys are giving a site sponsor such a hard time.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jan 27, 2015)

I am discouraged. Can someone help?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> I can't believe you guys are giving a site sponsor such a hard time.


Who dat?


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 27, 2015)

heyduke said:


> this is why i run mix in everything, including the chipper. you never know when someone on the crew has been smoking the weed with its roots in hell or is just dog tired at the end of the day. the chipper runs great on 50:1.


I've even ran mixed in my vehicle when I was running out gas because I forgot to fill up.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Couple years back Carl got a saw in that needed to be tuned.
> In the end it locked up while tuning, tank had just gas, no oil.
> Well the customer had NO clue about mixing oil and had been running the saw for a couple years on regular gas.


[emoji243][emoji90]......im starting to wonder if the foster kids are really the ones with special needs.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Who dat?



Valley Firewood


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jan 27, 2015)

Using oil in 2-cycle engines is a big conspiracy between refineries and the *** industry. Oil execs pay big money to these engine manufacturers to private label their oil and advertise it as required for use. As the OP inadvertently discovered, modern 2-stroke engines are built with such precise tolerances and finishing processes that there's no need to actually use oil. Most engines now use a technology called nano-encapsulation, which is a process that creates microscopic gasoline "bubbles" between the piston and cylinder walls. At high RPM's, these bubbles prevent the piston ever making physical contact with the cylinder walls. These bubbles also capture and transport heat away from the piston due to their fantastic insulating properties. All this "nikasil" and "chrome plating" is totally unnecessary and done solely to allow mfg's to tack on additional charges.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 27, 2015)

I beg to differ haha why don't you demonstrate your saws after running straight gas.
im been running the same mix for years no damage yet im NOT going to run a piece of 2 cycle equipment with out lubrication just plain silly
equipment is expensive oil is not. 
you're just saying that because your trying to get more business for selling parts to uninformed people.
and you are a sponsor?! who do you work for chainsawr


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Valley Firewood


Site Sponsor? It must be for charity. 

Can I put my business web link in my Sig line?


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jan 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> I beg to differ haha why don't you demonstrate your saws after running straight gas.
> im been running the same mix for years no damage yet im NOT going to run a piece of 2 cycle equipment with out lubrication just plain silly
> equipment is expensive oil is not.
> you're just saying that because your trying to get more business for selling parts to uninformed people.
> and you are a sponsor?! who do you work for chainsawr



I'll bet you've never checked the muffler bearings or changed the tail light fluid in your car either. You really should get that done.

THIS IS A JOKE YOU'RE BEING TROLLED


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 27, 2015)

Edge & Engine said:


> I'll bet you've never checked the muffler bearings or changed the tail light fluid in your car either. You really should get that done.
> 
> THIS IS A JOKE YOU'RE BEING TROLLED


I believe you are being called out sir. Run your *** without oil just straight gas. I am sure there is a member close to you that can bring you some straight gas for this test.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2015)

I guess I'm the only one that can see sarcasm......


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> I guess I'm the only one that can see sarcasm......


No you're not....


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 27, 2015)

Some can't see the forest for the trees


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jan 27, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> I believe you are being called out sir. Run your *** without oil just straight gas. I am sure there is a member close to you that can bring you some straight gas for this test.



I was thinking I'd supply the gas, ya'll supply the chainsaws.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> I guess I'm the only one that can see sarcasm......



Ahem! I do not believe you are the only one. I have been told on occasion that I have a tendency to be slightly sarcastic.
To which I reply, "Whatever".


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Some can't see the forest for the trees


Maybe their greasy hat is covering their eyes?


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 27, 2015)

Edge & Engine said:


> I was thinking I'd supply the gas, ya'll supply the chainsaws.


well i took your advice and blew up my MS 260. So I will PM you for the new parts. Thank you very much jabroni!


----------



## angelo c (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> I guess I'm the only one that can see sarcasm......



you mean the cow flying across the windshield is sarcasm ?
it looks so lifelike...


----------



## angelo c (Jan 27, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> well i took your advice and blew up my MS 260. So I will PM you for the new parts. Thank you very much jabroni!


pretty sure Cale is a Dolmar dealer...so it might be a while before he gets you all the Stihl parts you need.

might help some if you get a list of all the part numbers as well as the recent bulletin updates and any revisions as well.

and here's a smiley fer yer troubles


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Couple years back Carl got a saw in that needed to be tuned.
> In the end it locked up while tuning, tank had just gas, no oil.
> Well the customer had NO clue about mixing oil and had been running the saw for a couple years on regular gas.



Was Carl by chance a Slick-50 salesman?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm just saying what happened. Don't believe it, I don't care, but don't be rude!

I had a worker last year run my 460 Stihl almost a whole week on regular gas. Several gallons. It's still running fine and makes 160psi... somehow!

that being said, we get many straight gassed saws in for repairs that it only took a tank or less of no oil gas to ruin the piston and cylinder.

I use good oil, maybe that helps, I dunno.



barneyrb said:


> So you are telling us a saw ran for a "couple of years" on regular gas? Are you an idiot and do you think we are idiots (to believe something like that)?


----------



## nmurph (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm just saying what happened. Don't believe it, I don't care, but don't be rude!
> 
> I had a worker last year run my 460 Stihl almost a whole week on regular gas. Several gallons. It's still running fine and makes 160psi... somehow!
> 
> that being said, we get many straight gassed saws in for repairs that it only took a tank or less of no oil gas to ruin the piston and cylinder.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 27, 2015)

If ya run out of mix oil, you can spit in the gas tank when ya refill. Works great...


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm just saying what happened. Don't believe it, I don't care, but don't be rude!
> 
> I had a worker last year run my 460 Stihl almost a whole week on regular gas. Several gallons. It's still running fine and makes 160psi... somehow!
> 
> ...




Slick-50?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm just saying what happened. Don't believe it, I don't care, but don't be rude!
> 
> I had a worker last year run my 460 Stihl almost a whole week on regular gas. Several gallons. It's still running fine and makes 160psi... somehow!
> 
> ...



you really don't know when to quit do ya


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> you really don't know when to quit do ya


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 27, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Some can't see the forest for the trees


There are trees in a forest?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> There are trees in a forest?




Not here.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2015)

nmurph said:


>



Now Murph I thought you were giving up your seat on the bus for me....too easy huh?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> Now Murph I thought you were giving up your seat on the bus for me



Neal just doesn't have any "quit" in him.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 27, 2015)

I tried to keep a open mind when the guy post. But the BS meter is pegged.


----------



## DSS (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm just saying what happened. Don't believe it, I don't care, but don't be rude!
> 
> I had a worker last year run my 460 Stihl almost a whole week on regular gas. Several gallons. It's still running fine and makes 160psi... somehow!
> 
> ...



LOL. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I dunno.



I think this is a very special occasion. You really can tell the truth!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 398670
> 
> Not here.



I have hiked in your forest,er....desert and those cacti look menacing to cut down with a chainsaw. Look to be easier to just push them over....LOL


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm just saying what happened. Don't believe it, I don't care, but don't be rude!
> 
> I had a worker last year run my 460 Stihl almost a whole week on regular gas. Several gallons. It's still running fine and makes 160psi... somehow!
> 
> ...


Ok, Maybe we are misunderstanding you, Are you saying regular gas with oil or regular gas with no oil?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have hiked in your forest,er....desert and those cacti look menacing to cut down with a chainsaw. Look to be easier to just push them over....LOL



With my 42" Piltz Hotsaw setup on my Husqvarna 261 I never get close enough to get hurt.


----------



## Jet47 (Jan 27, 2015)

I lent my father a 262 about 20 years ago to junk some firewood. He phoned me that night to tell me that is wasn't working right, finally quit and wouldn't start. Only took 1/2 tank of straight gas.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm just saying what happened. Don't believe it, I don't care, but don't be rude!
> 
> I had a worker last year run my 460 Stihl almost a whole week on regular gas. Several gallons. It's still running fine and makes 160psi... somehow!
> 
> ...





stihl sawing said:


> Ok, Maybe we are misunderstanding you, Are you saying regular gas with oil or regular gas with no oil?





S S He don't know what he says he just talks (types) in big ffffffing circles .


----------



## DSS (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Ok, Maybe we are misunderstanding you, Are you saying regular gas with oil or regular gas with no oil?


I don't think you or any of the rest of us is misunderstanding what he's trying to tell us. How anyone could post that on a chainsaw forum and expect it to be believed is beyond me.

Slabbers disabled squirrels wouldn't even fall for that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 27, 2015)

Not my Idea But a member here and another site suggested moving all of VF's post to the joke forum. He must think we are all dumb sh!ts.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> S S He don't know what he says he just talks (types) in big ffffffing circles .


Just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, Surely he don't believe someone that tells him they run a two stoke saw without oil for two years and it survived. Only way that would happen is he put gas in it and set it on a shelf for two years.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, Surely he don't believe someone that tells him they run a two stoke saw without oil for two years and it survived. Only way that would happen is he put gas in it and set it on a shelf for two years.


Two weeks I read? Which wont work either. 2 minutes sure.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, Surely he don't believe someone that tells him they run a two stoke saw without oil for two years and it survived. _*Only way that would happen is he put gas in it and set it on a shelf for*_ _*two years*_.



And that is my point exactly, I really think he believes everything he types


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm just saying what happened. Don't believe it, I don't care, but don't be rude!
> 
> I had a worker last year run my 460 Stihl almost a whole week on regular gas. Several gallons. It's still running fine and makes 160psi... somehow!
> 
> ...


Several gallons of no mix gas, That is a helluva lot of tanks of gas to go through a saw. I keep tryin to help you and you keep digging the hole deeper. You're in over yer head with that post.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> And that is my point exactly, I really think he believes everything he types


Conspiracy.


----------



## DSS (Jan 27, 2015)

It might work on an ms250 cause you couldn't get that sucker started anyway


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 27, 2015)

SS may be your search for Brush Ape has ended


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> SS may be your search for Brush Ape has ended


I sure hope so, but I doubt it. he will be back.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

DSS said:


> It might work on an ms250 cause you couldn't get that sucker started anyway


Hey hey, Mine will start if'n ya take the plug out and drain the gas out of the cylinder first.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Hey hey, Mine will start if'n ya take the plug out and drain the gas out of the cylinder first.


Check the needle lever height.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Two weeks I read? Which wont work either. 2 minutes sure.


Not only two weeks but SEVERAL gallons.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Check the needle lever height.


It's probably screwed, I have bounced it off a few trees since then.lol


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Not only two weeks but SEVERAL gallons.


I cant see it running longer then a tank or less.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> I cant see it running longer then a tank or less.


It wouldn't.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> It's probably screwed, I have bounced it off a few trees since then.lol


You should have asked first. I've done that .


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

Well it actually started better after I tree tossed it a couple times.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> I cant see it running longer then a tank or less.


Isn't there a video of a member purposely doing this just too see how long it would run? I remember seeing it, and it actually surprised me how long it lasted. If I remember correctly it did freeze up on the 1st tank.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> And that is my point exactly, I really think he believes everything he types


Kinda reminds me of one Charles Webbster aka dh1984 aka the DuH.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Isn't there a video of a member purposely doing this just too see how long it would run? I remember seeing it, and it actually surprised me how long it lasted. If I remember correctly it did freeze up on the 1st tank.


Yes I think I know who. Was it 08F150?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Well it actually started better after I tree tossed it a couple times.



You should treat it to the straight gass tuneup aid, I hear it works miracles!!


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should treat it to the straight gass tuneup aid, I hear it works miracles!!


Runs better then ever really screams.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Runs better then ever really screams.


 Straight gas ignites more easily?


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Straight gas ignites more easily?


Not sure I never run them that way. Good question . Gas ignites better then oil right. Or is it a jetting thing?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2015)

We had a guy run a 353 on straight gas for about 2 minutes and it was really singin' until she locked up tighter than a bulls ass at fly time.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> We had a guy run a 353 on straight gas for about 2 minutes and it was really singin' until she locked up tighter than a bulls ass at fly time.


I bet he thought it was great till it locked.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> I bet he thought it was great till it locked.


Yeah he said it never cut better just before it locked up


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yeah he said it never cut better just before it locked up


That sounds familiar. I saw guy do that.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 27, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> We had a guy run a 353 on straight gas for about 2 minutes and it was really singin' until she locked up tighter than a bulls ass at fly time.



Pics?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just about every straight gas score/lockup I have seen come my way came with the , she was really cutting the best ever story attached. One tank, 10 -15 mins max and the piston is cooked.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just about every straight gas score/lockup I have seen come my way came with the , she was really cutting the best ever story attached. One tank, 10 -15 mins max and the piston is cooked.


I can see topping off a tank with straight gas and the saw running fine afterwards but every one I have seen from a dry fill up won't make it through that tank. 

There was a while there that either Johnson/Evinrude or Yamaha outboards actually recommended 100:1 with their dino oil.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL, I just checked some IP's, we all have been bamboozled. I will say no more. Carry on, VF knows what he's doing.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I just checked some IP's, we all have been bamboozled. I will say no more. Carry on, VF knows what he's doing.


[emoji52]


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I just checked some IP's, we all have been bamboozled. I will say no more. Carry on, VF knows what he's doing.



Whatever!


----------



## echoshawn (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> I can see topping off a tank with straight gas and the saw running fine afterwards but every one I have seen from a dry fill up won't make it through that tank.
> 
> There was a while there that either Johnson/Evinrude or Yamaha outboards actually recommended 100:1 with their dino oil.


I had a Suzuki outboard that called for 100:1... always scared the chit outta me.... I mixed heavy...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> I can see topping off a tank with straight gas and the saw running fine afterwards but every one I have seen from a dry fill up won't make it through that tank.
> 
> There was a while there that either Johnson/Evinrude or Yamaha outboards actually recommended 100:1 with their dino oil.


 I still have one of those Johnsons, bought it new and ran it every year but always on 50:1. It still runs fine after more than 25 years of use.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I just checked some IP's, we all have been bamboozled. I will say no more. Carry on, VF knows what he's doing.



Spillit Leroy..............................or we'll post up those incriminating cave paintings of you with that mammoth......


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I just checked some IP's, we all have been bamboozled. I will say no more. Carry on, VF knows what he's doing.



Everything is not as it seems, we have been misled!


----------



## nmurph (Jan 27, 2015)

BA??????


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2015)

But didn't VF send Steven (bryan2) that gas can from Alaska(unless he didn't notice on the label that the shipping address wasn't from AK) BA isn't from Alaska.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 27, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> ...BA isn't from Alaska.



How do you (we) know that for sure?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2015)

nmurph said:


> How do you (we) know that for sure?


Good point, he's pretty slick


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 27, 2015)

There was also an Echo CS60 (mystery saw) sold and shipped. Possibly that Dolmar too.....


----------



## echoshawn (Jan 27, 2015)

Gas can showed up quicker than the usual extended shipping time too.
Who was the other one he got into it about a late saw delivery, seizing of pp funds, etc?
I remember it


Sent from right here


----------



## Freehand (Jan 27, 2015)

I knew we had this guy right.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL, I done stirred up a whole bunch of mess.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 27, 2015)

The torch wielding mob is all lickered up and awaiting details Rick……..


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2015)

Freehand said:


> The torch wielding mob is all lickered up and awaiting details Rick……..



No licker here, been married too long


----------



## nmurph (Jan 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I done stirred up a whole bunch of mess.



Spit it out, old feller!!


----------



## Freehand (Jan 27, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> No licker here, been married too long



My condolences.


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Jan 27, 2015)

Freehand said:


> The torch wielding mob is all lickered up and awaiting details Rick……..



Pitchforks are at the ready


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Poleman bought that 7300 from him...


----------



## echoshawn (Jan 27, 2015)

Did he hijack accounts to make it appear sales went through??????


Sent from right here


----------



## nmurph (Jan 27, 2015)

I GUREANTEE U Rick-o's itching to unload what he knows!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2015)

Well I can't at the moment, I really don't know who it is now. Could be several. Dude got about 50 ip's and most of them have several names on them. could be any of them.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

Freehand said:


> I knew we had this guy right.



Hey FreeValleyHandFirewood,


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 28, 2015)

I PM'd Poleman, asking him to help us out in this thread.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 28, 2015)

Where does stuff like this come from?

One person posts up about the postal smashing a box and it turns into a witch hunt on me?

The 7300 arrived to the new owner a few days ago and he is very happy with it, same story with the several bars, loops of chain and two other saws I sold. I suspect they have normal lives and are busy with being productive instead of being rude.

All my contact info is listed on my website, I have no reason to hide from anyone, and I don't hide behind a computer screen either. Several folks from here have called looking for parts or just with questions.

50 IPs? Dunno. I use a computer at home, one at the shop and my phone. I'm not up to speed on computers so no idea what makes an IP or how that all works.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 28, 2015)

Discouraged from what? Thinking the MS 362 is awesome?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2015)

Can I run a saw with diesel fuel?


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 28, 2015)

Only if it's ULSD.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> Only if it's ULSD.


Thank you, Aaron. I am somewhat familiar with LSD.............


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Thank you, Aaron. I am somewhat familiar with LSD.............


Dern Hippies.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Dern Hippies.


----------



## DSS (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## sunfish (Jan 28, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I done stirred up a whole bunch of mess.


I'm 99% sure VF is not BA. But it's an interesting thought.


----------



## mountainman1888 (Jan 28, 2015)

chimyz said:


> Good thing you were wearing the hearing protection on your helmet in that video...you say "what's that?"...I SAID: GOOD THING YOU WERE WEARING YOUR HEARING PROTECTION ON YOUR HELMET IN THAT VIDEO.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, it was only one tank of gas. There was most probably enough oil in there to not do major damage. It was caught in time, I guess. That, and, its a husky.


I have ear pro in. The safety glasses dont like the helmet mount ear pro.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I'm 99% sure VF is not BA. But it's an interesting thought.


No he is not BA


----------



## DSS (Jan 28, 2015)

And he is not a cow


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 28, 2015)

spacemule said:


> Makes you wonder why people are so anal about type of oil they put in them.


I know its been said already, but maybe this is precisely the reason that it didnt smoke the saw. Synthetic oil is amazing and no person out there could convince me otherwise. Whats a few more dollars spent on oil to go in a $500-1000 saw.....makes sense to me


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> I know its been said already, but maybe this is precisely the reason that it didnt smoke the saw. Synthetic oil is amazing and no person out there could convince me otherwise. Whats a few more dollars spent on oil to go in a $500-1000 saw.....makes sense to me



Wait........what? You guys run your saws? Good Grief! I've always been afraid to start a saw. They are awfully loud, and extremely dangerous.


----------



## echoshawn (Jan 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Wait........what? You guys run your saws? Good Grief! I've always been afraid to start a saw. They are awfully loud, and extremely dangerous.


Smelly too


Sent from right here


----------



## big t double (Jan 28, 2015)

DSS said:


> And he is not a cow


But how can you be so sure


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Wait........what? You guys run your saws? Good Grief! I've always been afraid to start a saw. They are awfully loud, and extremely dangerous.





echoshawn said:


> Smelly too
> 
> 
> Sent from right here



You 2 just ain't right. You all hang out with a bear and a cow don't you.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You 2 just ain't right. You all hang out with a bear and a cow don't you.



No. That would be a parole violation.


----------



## echoshawn (Jan 28, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You 2 just ain't right. You all hang out with a bear and a cow don't you.


And a gun toting monkey with a grinder, a pig with a hoof rasp, whole barnyard full of entertainment.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 28, 2015)

Back to the point of this thread: who is VF? If I thought he was capable, I would bet he's DH. But there's no way that guy could pull off any kind of caper.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 28, 2015)

nmurph said:


> Back to the point of this thread: who is VF? If I thought he was capable, I would bet he's DH. But there's no way that guy could pull off any kind of caper.



Yeah, but if he says it he believes it....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 29, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I'm 99% sure VF is not BA. But it's an interesting thought.


Dunno who BA is, but nope, not me. My name is Nate.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 29, 2015)

Maybe the fuel in Alaska is leaded? I'm sure it's different


----------



## chimyz (Jan 30, 2015)

mountainman1888 said:


> I have ear pro in. The safety glasses dont like the helmet mount ear pro.



Good! I'm forever yelling at a handful of my guys. They never listen, and it's gotten to the point that they can't hear either. Pet peeve of mine. I look at my father-in-law and remember my grandfather. I hated screaming at them and promised I would never let myself get that way. 

Your saw is awesome. I have one too and it is my second favourite. Such a sexy machine and makes short work of most things.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 30, 2015)

I have been running 100LL in the saws but the splitter gas that got used was just normal 87 octane.
I can only guess there was enough residual oil on the parts or in the tank for it to still lube. I thought for sure it was going to be trashed, but it wasn't. I'm still running it a year later with no maintenance aside from the usual air filter and bar cleaning.



pro94lt said:


> Maybe the fuel in Alaska is leaded? I'm sure it's different


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I have been running 100LL in the saws but the splitter gas that got used was just normal 87 octane.
> I can only guess there was enough residual oil on the parts or in the tank for it to still lube. I thought for sure it was going to be trashed, but it wasn't. I'm still running it a year later with no maintenance aside from the usual air filter and bar cleaning.


Where in AK isPalmer Nate? I'm about 250 miles from Haines AK. If you have any halibut I can trade you some Canadian bacon.
John


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 30, 2015)

About 35 miles north of Anchorage. I have a freezer full of Halibut, rockfish and silvers. I've been feeding it to the dog cause I'm sick of eating it!


----------



## mountainman1888 (Feb 2, 2015)

Update; 
I ran the saw hard again today, and it did great, even while milling a beam with the alaska mill. Makes me wonder why I didn't switch from Stihl earlier. I had more problems with them even when I used the right fuel can!!!


----------



## Bitburger (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi mountainman1888.
Having read most of the thread, I also have a hard time to believe that it was running on straight gas.
Residual Mix in the tank (as already mentioned) is an explanation, but I am wondering if you also 
checked back the bottle that you accidentally used. Do you have a sample left? Just dip your finger
inside and let dry, your skin will be either white (degreased) or just look as usual. Thats a very simple test.
If this turns out to be negative, that is indeed very amazing. At full throttle scoring should start about after a minute, 
maybe the saw survived basically on a 1:200 mixture or less. 

The most important thing is that you are happy with that saw and that it just runs perfect!
Both brands, Husky and Stihl built perfect saws, and not so perfect ones


----------



## mountainman1888 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bitburger said:


> Hi mountainman1888.
> Having read most of the thread, I also have a hard time to believe that it was running on straight gas.
> Residual Mix in the tank (as already mentioned) is an explanation, but I am wondering if you also
> checked back the bottle that you accidentally used. Do you have a sample left? Just dip your finger
> ...



Bitburger,
I agree, all the major saw mfg's have good products out there. I had never run many pro stihl saws other than my 056, so I'm sure thats why I had so many problems with stihl. As to the fuel, I am 110% positive that the fuel can I accidentally grabbed has never had ANY 2 stoke fuel in it. It was my backup fuel can for my log splitter and stump grinder. Long day of work, and it just happened before I even knew what had happened. Lesson learned. Additionally, I know the tank was dry when I refueled with the straight gas, since it was mid-day. I run my saws till they quit, then refuel and add bar oil. It's possible that there was a small amount of residual mixed fuel in the tank still, but not enough to run the saw on. I then proceeded to run the saw HARD, since I was trying to get out of there at a decent hour. This included noodling big rounds and bucking a big poplar. I have talked to other guys that have gotten away with similar situations, and others who have FUBARed theirs in just a minute or two. 

The only other thing I can think of, is that the synthetic mix I was using, had "impregnated" the bearing surfaces of the piston, cyl, and rod, giving just enough protection to survive that one tank of straight fuel. Additionally, the 562XP has autotune, and may have just compensated to some degree by fattening up the A/F ratio.


----------

